# Best waterbased primer for new wood doors



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Will be sprayed. Something readily available at stores: HD, SW, KM, BM, etc. No knots in the wood. Kiln dried.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Sherwin Williams Pro Block is good, Benjamin Moore Fresh Start but it hard to sand.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Kilz Max


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I forgot to mention these will be entry doors so interior/exterior.

What about Kilz Premium or SW Exterior Wood Primer?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

XIM Peel Bond. 

Although I try to use Waterbased products whenever possible, I've yet to find an exterior rated Waterbased product that sands as well as CoverStain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PNW Painter said:


> XIM Peel Bond.


For new doors?? :surprise:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For new doors?? :surprise:


I know of a painter who uses a gripper primer on bare wood.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I know of a painter who uses a gripper primer on bare wood.


Honestly if the job its not on a rush.

This one its been my go to primer if its an exterior door, specially bare wood.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

XIM UMA










From the SDS/TDS:
"For tough-to-paint surfaces: glass, tile, Formica, metals, many plastics, *wood* and other construction materials including Kynar® and silicone polyester pre-coated siding."

I use this for either exterior or interior. Sprays well, sands easily and is the best latex primer on the market.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> XIM UMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is a good primer. SW still sells that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes that is a good primer. SW still sells that right?


Not any more... They have made their own version... you know.. typical SW move... stealing competitors ideas and making it their own.. ... lol


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes that is a good primer. SW still sells that right?


Not to my knowledge. They seem to deliberately abstain from carrying any non-SW primers.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not any more... They have made their own version... you know.. typical SW move... stealing competitors ideas and making it their own.. ... lol





SemiproJohn said:


> Not to my knowledge. They seem to deliberately abstain from carrying any non-SW primers.


Good to know. I haven't been on their stores for a while.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

S/W stopped carrying it when xim was bought out by rustoleum and S/W hates Rustoleum. I was disappointed when they stopped carrying xim as I liked their products. S/W is really the only store in my area.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

kmp said:


> S/W stopped carrying it when xim was bought out by rustoleum and S/W hates Rustoleum. I was disappointed when they stopped carrying xim as I liked their products. S/W is really the only store in my area.


Peel Stop works just the same and its cheaper.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

XIM works good has good stuff.

SW: Multisurface Primer can work or Wood Primer (exterior latex).

I like the Multisurface, usually have a couple gallons on hand or at our yard. Interior/exterior and has a vast amount of things it can prime. So if you have some left over, you can always use it on another job somewhere.


----------

